# I really wanted a girl I feel so horrible



## Blue_star

I feel so horrible I did an intelligender test today from Walgreens and it told me I was having a boy. I'm 20 weeks and my ultrasound isn't until June 1st I wanted to have a little girl so badly. I'v had one horrible thing after another my OH FOB suddenly left town hasn't come online cell phone is dead even his parents are worried he is 21 I am 22.

I feel it's one disappointment after another and I don't even have FOB here to make me feel better. I feel even worse because now I feel since it's a boy and FOB wanted it to be a girl he will have even less reason to ever change his mind and come back.:cry:


----------



## BUGaBOO

Hi blue_star. 

I also want a girl and Intelligender said 'boy'
Google and read some reviews on those tests - I wouldn't put a whole lot of faith, it's just supposed to be a bit of fun (I know, fun for who?!)

At least you're 20 weeks and will find out soon!


----------



## mysteriouseye

Dont listen to the intelligender sweetness :) I has got plenty wrong :) its not 100% set in stone. xxx


----------



## pixeldust

I wouldn't put a lot of stock in those tests, they are notoriously terrible, just read the Amazon reviews!

But...

Why do you want a girl so badly? Or do you not want a boy?


----------



## Blue_star

pixeldust said:


> I wouldn't put a lot of stock in those tests, they are notoriously terrible, just read the Amazon reviews!
> 
> But...
> 
> Why do you want a girl so badly? Or do you not want a boy?

Everyone seems to want it to be a little girl and being now that my FOB changed his mind about being a dad and ran off I was so hoping i'd be able to raise a little girl as a single mom for some reason. Even in my dreams the baby was female. But i'll have to accept what I get I know i'll love my baby no matter what.


----------

